# What can you NOT handle anymore now that you are a mama?



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't watch certain movies anymore. Or documentaries. My Husband thinks I am totally insane for this.

Him and ILs were watching something about Jonestown when I was preggo with DS2 and DS1 was barely a year old. They were playing back recordings from the final hours, and (I wont get into details because I might start crying right here at my desk) you could hear children, babies even, crying in the background while he spoke to the rest of the followers. I very abuptly got up and left the room to go cry and put away laundry. My husband made me feel HORRIBLE about it.

I was also thinking about a movie (Hoefully this doesnt go against UA) called One Fine Day. I can remember watching it YEARS ago, and thinking that kid was such a major PITA and that why didnt she just leave him at the 9th street drop in center to begin with? UM DUH, I TOTALLY get it now.









So those are just a few of my little quirks now that Im a mama. What are yours?

And do you think your DP/DH shares the same fears and feelings as you, or thinks differently?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I can't watch anything about kids that isn't happy, fairy-tale like. My dh understands this but he can watch anything. He would never make me feel bad for not being able to watch something.


----------



## NelsonJBird (Mar 6, 2009)

haha, I am so the same. I pretty much cant take anything sad, violent, scary, etc!
I am much much more emotional now!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

I can't watch anything about kids that isn't happy, fairy-tale like. My dh understands this but he can watch anything. He would never make me feel bad for not being able to watch something.
your a lucky woman.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I still watch it all, BUT I find myself thinking "ok and what would our family do in this situation" when it comes to any sort of "disaster" type movie or show. "how would we survive?" And sometimes I get really worked up when I realize we wouldn't.....


----------



## lilylumos (Oct 26, 2009)

We rented Slumdog Millionaire and I had to turn it off!! It was making me just so sick! My husband thinks it's sweet, he teases me but then says how cute it is that I can't handle that kind of thing and gives me a hug.







He can watch anything though, doesn't bother him as long as it's fiction. But if he sees a news story or documentary he will get upset, but he doesn't have to turn it off.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I can watch medical shows about sick little kids, but I shouldn't. I cry and cry and hug DD and spend the next week wondering if she's going to get <insert weird incredibly rare disease here>


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Any movies/tv/news where something bad happens to a child, pregnant woman or mother. Any of those TLC birth shows.

DH says there are things he can't watch anymore either, so I don't feel so bad. Sorry your DH made you feel crappy about it


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisie125* 
Sorry your DH made you feel crappy about it










Yea, he can be a real toolshed sometimes.







I think hes missing a sensativity chip.


----------



## Tuckoo (Jul 11, 2009)

I totally expected to stop enjoying the violent/scary/gory movies I enjoyed so much before becoming a mom because it happened to most everyone I knew. However, that didn't happen and I still enjoy them.







I guess I'm weird that way.

But, before getting pregnant and during my pregnancy, I loved watching those nanny shows on tv. I thought those 'nannies' had something real to teach parents and I really believed I was learning something about child-rearing. Now, I cannot stand to watch a minute of those stupid shows. They make my blood boil.


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisie125* 
Any movies/tv/news where something bad happens to a child, pregnant woman or mother.

This. I saw an adoption story on TLC where the little one they were adopting had shaken baby syndrome, and I BAWLED. DH is highly confused by it, because I never cried in movies before, and now the waterworks come on as soon as a scene even seems like it MIGHT have something bad happen. I even understand why my Mom cries watching Bambi now.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Movies or tv shows where kids or families get hurt are much harder for me to watch now.

The news is whst really kills me though. Amber Alerts (missing/abducted child) are tough. I used to kind of half way listen to them. Now I carefully listen and repeat the info (description and license plate type stuff) to myself, then say a prayer for the child's safe return to loved ones and actually keep an eye out if we go out.

I had to quit watching the news during the recent flooding here in GA because of this one story they kept telling over and over.
You might not want to read this so I'm using the spoiler tag. Highlight if you do want to read.

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

A family's mobile home was flipped over by the flood waters. Mom, holding an infant was clinging to one tree and dad, holding a 2 year old was clinging to another tree. The water ripped the 2 year old from dad's arms and he was swept away and drowned.

I just couldn't quit thinking about that poor dad and how completely destroyed I would have been. It put me in tears every time it was even referred to. I'm teary now.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
Movies or tv shows where kids or families get hurt are much harder for me to watch now.

The news is whst really kills me though. Amber Alerts (missing/abducted child) are tough. I used to kind of half way listen to them. Now I carefully listen and repeat the info (description and license plate type stuff) to myself, then say a prayer for the child's safe return to loved ones and actually keep an eye out if we go out.

I had to quit watching the news during the recent flooding here in GA because of this one story they kept telling over and over.
You might not want to read this so I'm using the spoiler tag. Highlight if you do want to read.

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

A family's mobile home was flipped over by the flood waters. Mom, holding an infant was clinging to one tree and dad, holding a 2 year old was clinging to another tree. The water ripped the 2 year old from dad's arms and he was swept away and drowned.

I just couldn't quit thinking about that poor dad and how completely destroyed I would have been. It put me in tears every time it was even referred to. I'm teary now.

You warned me, but morbid curiosity now has my cat bawling at my desk.







My son is two, this is the very thing that would keep me awake at night thinking, if it happened to us, what would I do? How would I make SURE my children wouldnt suffer?

OK, I have to go read something fun now or go look at pics of my kids smiling and laughing, because I now keep picturing my son as that little boy, and I want to uke Horomones much?

Gosh, and this thread was MY IDEA???







IDIOT!


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

scary movies. I used to love them, all those dorky 80s freddy kruger-type movies, loved them. Now I can't handle the adrenaline rush.

the news when it's about a kid being hurt, I instantly start getting teary. or car accidents involving kids.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Having a newborn, Gray's Anatomy with child/infant scenes, esp, last week with the 30 weeker got me crying.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Everything everyone else has said. I haven't watched frightening things for many years, but after DD was born, there would be no way.

Right after birth, even Hansel and Gretel bothered me, but, that was during my massive instinct re-wiring which actually made me dizzy for a week.

The News is more difficult now, and that's compounded because I work in the News, and the sets are on all day.

I am a spiritual person. I think that power can come from two directions and that the bad origin can masquerade, con and influence those who are not vigilant. I see it in SO many places today, it is truly frightening.

It is the constant, inuring torrent of darkness and its popularity that truly disturbs me. I can't understand how people can not only willingly expose their minds to such cruel and disgusting things, but actually find pleasure in it. I think that sometimes, people watch them with a sense of&#8230; duty? Responsibility in mind? A thought like: "I am watching this, because this stuff really happens, and I should be aware of it, and because I am aware of it, I am being mature/responsible." Oprah has this attitude quite often, while she is replaying 911 audio calls and dramatizing traumatic and rare events&#8230;. Which is a shame, because she reaches so many people, she could be a force for good. "Dr." Phil is similar.

SAW, CSI, and Law and Order are obviously fiendish to me, but I think that some of these "reality" shows are totally rotten as well because of how people speak to and treat, and exploit each other.

I have been a sensitive person for much of my adult life; having a child has just intensified it.

Trin.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I gave up on the news years ago when dh was a firefighter. There's nothing like knowing your husband is on a fire and unreachable and then watching the news and hearing "a firefighter was killed today, we can't release his name." So luckily I don't watch the news and miss alot of the horrible things that happen. I do have some friends that are obsessed with the news and give lots of details.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

Both hubby and I cannot handle anything sad about kids or babies at this point. We are emotional people in this household.

I recently visited family and was able to watch a repeat of CSI, by myself, and was SO HAPPY, because I love that show --- anyways of course it was the eppy where the baby dies in a hot car! so of course I turned it on HGTV, because it was too sad and I didnt want my one free afternoon to by of my sobbing the whole time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 
I had to quit watching the news during the recent flooding here in GA because of this one story they kept telling over and over.


OMG, I was also bawling over that story! And the news loved telling it every chance they got!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't watch anything scary, or even suspenseful.

An example is that when Lincoln was 3 DAYS - yes, he was 3 DAYS old - BF and his mom watched The Changeling with Angelina Jolie, and then teased me about not being able to watch it!! I had JUST had a baby!! I couldn't watch something about a child who was kidnapped and then the case was mishandled by the police!! He's missing the sensitivity chip too, its rough sometimes.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't handle any traumatic movies, stories, or newsflashes with infants and children. Oh, and I felt the same way about Jonestown, I cannot even think about that kind of thing anymore. I also get physically on edge when hearing a child scream or cry. I don't think i ever noticed stuff like that before.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
I can't watch anything scary, or even suspenseful.

An example is that when Lincoln was 3 DAYS - yes, he was 3 DAYS old - BF and his mom watched The Changeling with Angelina Jolie, and then teased me about not being able to watch it!! I had JUST had a baby!! I couldn't watch something about a child who was kidnapped and then the case was mishandled by the police!! He's missing the sensitivity chip too, its rough sometimes.

I couldn't get through that. I didn't want to know how it ended.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
I can't watch anything scary, or even suspenseful.

An example is that when Lincoln was 3 DAYS - yes, he was 3 DAYS old - BF and his mom watched The Changeling with Angelina Jolie, and then teased me about not being able to watch it!! I had JUST had a baby!! I couldn't watch something about a child who was kidnapped and then the case was mishandled by the police!! He's missing the sensitivity chip too, its rough sometimes.

It took me a VERY LONG TIME to be able to sit through that movie, and I LOVE Angelina.

My mother and father went to go see Ransom when it was in movie theatres. (Mid-late 90s?) My mother made my father leave the theatre after only 20 mins. She couldnt handle it. We all used to poke fun at her (In a very loving way of course) Now I hug her whenever the story comes up and TOTALLY get that reaction.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I would probably collapse on the floor in a heaving sobbing mess if I had to watch Sophie's Choice now that I have children. Really anything real or fiction that involves the loss of a child affects me deeply, possibly too deeply. My husband has had to turn the channel several times, but he is always understanding and usually feels guilty he didn't turn sooner.

I also cannot watch horror films now, especially things like Saw. I never really like them anyway, but now I just can't stand them and really find them just beyond repulsive, even the commercials. I just don't want to think about such evil in the world now that I have my sweet babies. The thought that anything like that could ever happen to them or anyone is just too much for my brain to handle.

I think becoming a mother has tuned me into the world and to human suffering like I never have been before. I wish I could channel that into something positive rather than feeling kind of overwhelmed by it at times though.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I have become somewhat afraid of heights since becoming a mom. (I guess the term should really be more nervous than afraid) Weird I know.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Forget shows with people in them, I can't even watch ANIMAL shows anymore if a baby animal is involved...


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
Forget shows with people in them, I can't even watch ANIMAL shows anymore if a baby animal is involved...

Me too. And along those same lines, I have started to have reservations about eating dairy and meat.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I even got upset watching The Hangover b/c the baby started crying


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
I even got upset watching The Hangover b/c the baby started crying









OK, so what your saying is I am not the only one, and if I am a hormonal mess, we both are? Strength in numbers, right?









The Mist? FORGET ABOUT IT!


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisie125* 
Any movies/tv/news where something bad happens to a child, pregnant woman or mother. Any of those TLC birth shows.

DH says there are things he can't watch anymore either, so I don't feel so bad. Sorry your DH made you feel crappy about it









This! I used to obsessively watch them, and I can't watch them. They make me mad most of the time.


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

This isn't related to video, but I totally can't handle seeing a baby cry and the adults just go on talking, ignoring it, or letting it lay there and bawl. I'm like, FRICKIN PICK UP YOUR BABY!!!! I really can't handle it and have to walk away, I know I'm "out of line" but sometimes I actually want to walk up to people and tell them, "you know, if you pick him up, he'll stop" duh. Especially in public places, not only is it horrible to let a kid CIO, but c'mon, save the rest of us our ears and hearts from having to hear this torture. I want to be like, "would you like me to hold him?"









I also have become a lot more sensitive to things like breastfeeding and circumcision. I know that not everyone here is pro-bf/anti-circ. But those are things that I never even thought about until I was a mom (and I had taken care of a ton of kids, given tons of bottles and changed numerous diapers of circed babies). Now it really disturbs me, especially when people won't even try to nurse at the very beginning (young moms in my local culture are all about "saving their boobs" and not nursing at all) when it's so essential. I get that you don't want to nurse a wild tot. But I really feel like it's medically/physically necessary for an infant to have breastmilk, and it kills me to see babies in gastric distress (pooping rocks or worse, blood) and parents just can't fathom that it might be the formula.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

this may be tmi, but since my dd was born (2 years ago), i don't really like for dh to touch my boobs.







it's too bad for him, but i just can't get past it, sometimes


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
The Mist? FORGET ABOUT IT!

_The Mist_ just about killed me. I watched it while pregnant and now that Felix is a year old I still sometimes think about it and cringe. I will probably never watch it again (and it was really a pretty good horror movie, all things considered).

I used to love horror movies and novels. Now I find myself getting wayyyy too emotionally involved with the characters. I watched Dario Argento's _Mother of Tears_ with DH the other night and almost vomited. Granted, it's super gory and horrifying but that stuff didn't used to faze me at all. Sigh.

Ditto on feeling tuned into human suffering even when it's totally fictional. I'm basically a quivering pile of compassion now, which is kind of awful sometimes. My edge is _gone_ and I seem to have officially become...a mom.

But there are worse things to be.


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't handle Law and Order SVU, and I used to be addicted to it. Now, it just makes me sick!


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

I can relate to almost everything everyone has posted so far. Horror movies, I used to love em, can't stand them now!

If my husand tried to touch my boobs I'd probably smack his hand away;

I can't stand to even read about CIO, much less see it in person;

My BIL/SIL circed their son(same age as my son) and I cried for that little boy! Two years ago it probably wouldnt have phased me!

But for me the big thing is smoking!, I really really can not stand smokers! I was a smoker, but quit before I got pregnant, and now I am the stereotypical ex-smoker that can't stand the filthy habit. My son will never see the inside of my mom's house, because they smoke like chimneys. The baby clothes she sends me reek so badly I end up washing them 6 times just to try and get the stench out! UGH! Smoking sucks! And people who smoke around children just break my heart.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
I was also thinking about a movie (Hoefully this doesnt go against UA) called One Fine Day. I can remember watching it YEARS ago, and thinking that kid was such a major PITA and that why didnt she just leave him at the 9th street drop in center to begin with? UM DUH, I TOTALLY get it now.









Me too!

Pre child, I would go so far as to describe myself as harsh and cold when it came to real-life tragedy and suffering. Nothing in the news bothered me for any measurable amount. Same goes for movies.

I am embarassed to admit this but during the Katrina coverage, I actually said to DH "those poor animals, at least people can take care of themselves."









Post child, I actively shield myself from most televised news coverage.

Anything overly dramatic, real or fiction, or potentially upsetting tv and movie, I don't watch.

I absolutely can't mentally handle anything to do with child suffering, danger, possible, or heaven forbid, real injury. Abuse? My brain basically shuts down for its own protection.

DH is as bad as me and in some way, worse. A recent national story had him in tears several times over an entire day.


----------



## 1stBabyAt39 (Dec 23, 2008)

I also can't handle stories of bad things happening to children. I started to watch a show about a 14-year-old boy who was kidnapped and tortured by an older teenager in the neighborhood. Once the boy began to describe what happened to him, I had to turn it off & I started to cry. I just can't imagine anyone doing that to someone's baby.

I now know the real meaning of love & fear. If anything happened to my baby, I would just want to die.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I used to read the most horrendous stories you can immagine on crimelibrary.com. AND was a part of a couple of pretty high profile missing persons cases, AND helped organize websites for more missing persons cases (some involved children, most invloved teens and young adults)

NOW? I have a hard time watching court tv. I loved intervention, but if there are children involved, gotta change the channel.

Quote:

I am embarassed to admit this but during the Katrina coverage, I actually said to DH "those poor animals, at least people can take care of themselves."
OMG!!! ME TOOO!!! stories of people abusing animals would make me CRY, but stories of children being abused, and I wouldnt bat an eyelash. its like i somehow have become a different person after becoming a mother. A better one that is!


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *craft_media_hero* 
I also have become a lot more sensitive to things like breastfeeding and circumcision. I know that not everyone here is pro-bf/anti-circ. But those are things that I never even thought about until I was a mom (and I had taken care of a ton of kids, given tons of bottles and changed numerous diapers of circed babies). Now it really disturbs me, especially when people won't even try to nurse at the very beginning (*young moms in my local culture are all about "saving their boobs" and not nursing at all) when it's so essential. I get that you don't want to nurse a wild tot. But I really feel like it's medically/physically necessary for an infant to have breastmilk, and it kills me to see babies in gastric distress (pooping rocks or worse, blood) and parents just can't fathom that it might be the formula*.

It is absolutely not my intention to offend or start a debate but yeah, I totally get the above and it a perfect example of how much I have changed. Pre-DS, I wouldn't have even noticed.

I am in a position where I see a lot of young and/or inexperienced parents and the moms are all "BF is gross, formula is free, DP doesn't want me to, etc." and I just want to burst into tears.

It is not the choice of child feeding that upsets me as much as the lack of concern they project and the opportunity they are missing.

But then I think about the lack of support networks and BF education and then I feel even worse.

I will stop now before I really work myself into a teezee


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Ditto what everyone's said. I've gotten to the point that meanness upsets me, let alone any kind of violence or distress. And babies crying in front of oblivious parents--yeah. I thought that as my kids got older it'd bother me less, but it still bugs me to the point that I have to get away from it or I"ll tear up.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
I still watch it all, BUT I find myself thinking "ok and what would our family do in this situation" when it comes to any sort of "disaster" type movie or show. "how would we survive?" And sometimes I get really worked up when I realize we wouldn't.....











Babies crying never used to bother me before, but now any story about a baby who is hurt or abused or whatever has me in hysterics. It's gotten even worse since being sterilized. I started bawling when DH and I went to a haunted house and one of the rooms was a nursery with blood all over the walls and the actor saying "the baby was delicious" etc. Yeah that was embarrassing.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 









Babies crying never used to bother me before, but now any story about a baby who is hurt or abused or whatever has me in hysterics. It's gotten even worse since being sterilized. *I started bawling when DH and I went to a haunted house and one of the rooms was a nursery with blood all over the walls and the actor saying "the baby was delicious" etc. Yeah that was embarrassing.*











There will be blood, I happen to catch it one day when it was at the scene where the baby, 18 months, is CRYING hysterically, and the idiot is trying to get him to drink wiskey so he will stop. OYE!


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 









I started bawling when DH and I went to a haunted house and one of the rooms was a nursery with blood all over the walls and the actor saying "the baby was delicious" etc. Yeah that was embarrassing.

OMG That is horrible! I would have cried too!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

I now know what was meant by the lament "the world needs to hear from more mothers, and to listen to them."

It changed me, as a person, and I know motherhood has done the same for many others... not everyone, mind you, but many.

Trin.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I just read the thread that spawned this one and want to add that parenthood has def changed my DH too--he won't listen to anything bad that's child related. Still can handle scary/violent, though if no kids/babies involved.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I tried to read the book The Glass Castle, but had to put it down. OP, I would have had a hard time with that Jonestown thing too. Anything that's about harming wee ones...

Not to be too intrusive, but your DH could be a little more sensitive!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Not to be too intrusive, but your DH could be a little more sensitive!

Thats not intrusive at all. I tell him that all the time. Hes getting better. You would have to know what kind of family he came from to give him a little slack about it. He was never really taught compassion, but hes getting better.

But then there are times, like that one, that I want to deck him.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
I tried to read the book The Glass Castle, but had to put it down.

Interestingly enough, I was ok with the Glass Castle. Horrified but I think because I already knew the author made it through to a good life (or so I hope) I could handle it.

I was, however, FURIOUS!!!!!!! with both her parents and who have slapped them silly given the chance.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

News. CNN, pseudo-news like Nancy Grace/magazine shows etc. - anything that uses horrible child abuse and deaths to pull in an audience. It makes me want to







uke Didn't bother me in the past, but now I can't handle it, make myself read it/watch it anyway, and mourn it terribly. I also can't handle stories about terrorist attacks in markets and villages...keep thinking about all of those babies and mamas...


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I was always extra-sensitive, and I still am. I have always bawled my eyes out at all kinds of movies...I have always had to go far away when a parent has ignored a crying baby, etc.

I've also long been a breastfeeding advocate, since I was pretty much a kid myself, though neither my dd and ds were not breastfed (wasn't legal...we foster-adopted). And I've never been a fan of circ.

So for me, all that wasn't much of a change.

I guess these are along a slightly different line, but here are the things I struggle to handle well:

I can't seem to handle listening to advice given to parents by non-parents. I know that is awful, and here is what makes it even worse...I so was the "ultra wise pre-parent" and have been dispensing parenting advice to parents since I was like, um, 9 years old or something







. My former self would TOTALLY annoy my current self LOL.
Not sure if this is actually just age (it does seem to be part of my genetics), but I have lost much of my desire for sweets (???huh???), but I can stand them







. This one is a bit of a blessing, but I sure wish my craving for fried foods would go away.
Whining. I was so much more tolerant of whining before my own kids started doing it. Now it turns me into a big grouch in 60 seconds flat!
Seemingly perfect parents. Before kids, I looked up to really, really good parents as role models. I was drawn to them like a magnet, and wanted to follow them around or something. Now it just reminds me of all my deficiencies, and I get all bummed out. I used to read this blog of this amazing homeschooling mom who had one kid, and ever since my second arrived, I have not been able to face that blog on a regular basis (though I do still stop by on a semi-regular basis on confident days). Even though I loved all her ideas, it was too easy to get bummed out because I couldn't use half those ideas...or even 1/3.
Books for kids that contain extensive objectionable dialogue, such as a vivid account of one child teasing another. But this came probably not as much from parenthood as from talking with one of the best educators I know and then reading some of the brain research she recommended that has to do with mental rehearsal and the way kids rehearse what they are reading even if the overall message of the book is one of "teasing is bad" or whatever. I never would have dreamed I was gonna be the kind of mom to actually change text in books I read to my kids, but I do it. My mother is the opposite way and calls me a censurer (so don't feel like you need to debate me on this if you disagree...believe me, I've heard the "other side" inside and out). I just can't handle half of the books out there marketed for kids.
The way I battle with my kids over food even when I know they won't starve themselves and they'll make good choices if that is all that is available. Grrr. I really bug myself! My brain knows what it needs to know, but then these things just come out of my mouth.
Loud things, including a lot of the time, music! This one was so unexpected. It really threw me for a loop. I am extremely sensitive to non-kid noise now, and I used to love music, but now I only enjoy it in very, very moderate amounts.
Edited to add: Strangely, though I am as moritifed as I ever was about things like missing child cases, etc...and I continue to bawl my eyes out when seeing that kind of stuff...I get oddly obsessed and do things like search out online Nancy Grace clips so I can follow every last detail of the case until closure is reached. I am not able to handle a lack of closure with anything having to do with kids, but I have little interest in the adult-related cases also given air-time.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

OMG avoid To Live like the plague!!! Sooo horribly sad!!


----------



## zippy_francis (Jan 9, 2008)

I have always been ridiculously over the top sensitive. I am what I like to call 'emotionally high maintenance'. I joke but it is true in all ways. The best way to describe it is when I ever I see anything painfull like on television or real life, even before I had kids I felt it in me, literally. And if I hear of something or watched a graphic movie I imagined it happening to me or someone that I loved. I can watch cheesy 80's horror flicks but now a days everything has to be so realistic and gorey that it is sick. So that hasnt changed.
I have ALWAYS disliked and still do those reality injury shows. Like real TV or police chases or the kids who skate board and get injured (you get my drift I am sure) I think people who watch those are truly missing some sort of gene. i get that people like horror but to find enjoyment out of others pain is so sick to me I literally get nauseaous. So that hasnt changed.

I hate watching the news because it is always terrible, and most recently the tragic story of the 15yr old in California has really stuck on my heart. To the point that I wish I could shake it. (not going to share the details, it is too horrific and I am sure some of you may have heard about it anyways)
That to me has changed though, at least a little. Now that I have 2 DDs any sort of violence against women is doubly painful. Not just that it could happen to me but now to my girls. I feel I could live through something, but cannot imagine something so painful happening to them. I have an understanding that if a movie contains a rape scene, don't show it at my house. PERIOD. Violence against women not just here (abuse, rape, molestation, neglect) but abroad (genital mutilation, sexualy slavery, abuse) upsets me so much. To the point that my DH says I am turning into a man hater







. I am not but I am just so worked up by these things that I just can't let that stuff go. So I am very picky about movies and books because I don't want to be upset. My DH really doesnt understand on the level that these things affect me, but at least he listens and doesn't give me a hard time. So I do appreciate that









Sorry your DH is not as sensitive as he could be, but sounds like he is on the right path at least, hope he becomes more even understanding


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 









Babies crying never used to bother me before, but now any story about a baby who is hurt or abused or whatever has me in hysterics. It's gotten even worse since being sterilized. I started bawling when DH and I went to a haunted house and one of the rooms was a nursery with blood all over the walls and the actor saying "the baby was delicious" etc. Yeah that was embarrassing.

I'm never going to a haunted house again. If I saw this I would FREAK out - I would be hysterical most likely. Especially since i hate haunted houses anyway and they always scare me, but this would send me over the edge.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I got a weak stomach for violence/gore after having my oldest. I still like scary things but only if they aren't gory. I'm not sure why, exactly. I'm not squeamish about blood or guts alone but the graphic violence is just too much for me.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I had to leave the room during parts of Gorilla's in the Mist about Diane Fossey.

I barely, just barely, made it through Bastard Out of Carolina.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread alone was too much for me.


----------



## 1stBabyAt39 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
I just read the thread that spawned this one and want to add that *parenthood has def changed my DH too--he won't listen to anything bad that's child related.* Still can handle scary/violent, though if no kids/babies involved.

Mine too. DH works for CPS, and he doesn't read any of the case files anymore. He just doesn't even want to know.









I also agree with the subject of breastfeeding. Before getting pregnant, I NEVER would have considered BFing. But once I started reading about how it's the best thing for your baby, there was no question. It's not about me anymore. Why wouldn't I do what's best for her? Luckily it has worked out great, and my DD is a very healthy little thunderchunk.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't watch certain movies any more, either. And while my dh doesn't respond the same way, he has never given me a hard time for it.

However there were some things dh didn't like at all. There was an episode of the show MI5 where a woman dies a particularly shocking and brutal death and we see just too much of it. Dh called me the next day to tell me that he was still shaken by it.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

We don't do media, so I haven't seen TV or movies in forever, and I am SO much happier for it.

For me, I cannot handle any sort of news about child neglect or abuse. Even stories dh tells from work where someone physically forced his crying 3 year old to pick up toys make me livid and sad at the same time. And abortion. I cannot under any circumstances have a discussion about abortion. I have always been very pro-life, but now I cannot discuss this issue in even a remotely non-emotionally involved way.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylumos* 
We rented Slumdog Millionaire and I had to turn it off!! It was making me just so sick! My husband thinks it's sweet, he teases me but then says how cute it is that I can't handle that kind of thing and gives me a hug.







He can watch anything though, doesn't bother him as long as it's fiction. But if he sees a news story or documentary he will get upset, but he doesn't have to turn it off.

I Had the same reaction, especially when the little girl is holding the screaming baby. I started to cry right then and turned it off. Basically any single thing that I see where a baby is crying or in pain or scared or just not smiling and cooing.

I also find I watch the medical shows with babies and pregnant women and find myself crying once in a while. Basically I've learned no baby stuff period. DH gets it and finds it amusing but has never ever teased me about it.


----------



## akat (Jun 30, 2009)

me, too. it's so nice to hear other people say it. when i explain to friends/acquaintances about how I can't handle watching law and order or csi anymore, they always look at me funny.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't stomach Law and Order SVU anymore. Also there was a day on the radio show Democracy Now! where she was discussing these horrible rapes in other countries and the mother was saying how she begged the men not to rape her children... yeah, I had to turn it off and it still haunts me and it was more than 6 months ago.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

I can't handle the brief spotlights they do at the end of the news that feature soldiers killed overseas. Such a waste of precious life.

I was sympathetic to those stories pre-parenthood, but now I feel like I'm wrapping my arms around the grieving mothers and crying with them. I'm tearing up now just writing about it. Gah!


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

This is me! Which is funny, Dh is very happy about it. He has a hard time watching movies/news/anything dealing with kids and I used to be able to handle it. Once DD1 was born though that went out the window. Add in some anxiety that has gotten out of control and I'm a mess. It's a very good thing we don't tv.....screening movies is easy. Screening the news? not so much.









Mine is bad enough that a couple years ago I actually asked if I could be banned from the news and current events forum so that I didn't have to see the threads pop up.







Heck, I can elicit a reaction in myself just by thinking of something simple. The hopelessness people must feel in those type situations is way to overwhelming for me.

OP I watched that show on Jonestown not too long ago so I know what you're talking about. I turned it off a few times only to forget that's what was on when I turned it back on.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I have become somewhat afraid of heights since becoming a mom. (I guess the term should really be more nervous than afraid) Weird I know.









I've always been afraid of heights, but it definitely got worse for a while after I had babies. My youngest is 10 y.o. now and the fear of heights isn't that bad any more.

Before babies I loved roller coasters. After babies I couldn't ride them. Again, though, I seem to be through that and I loved the rides again.

Barbie64g, excellent for your dh! I love that kind of progress. Perhaps your example of the water works







(teasing!) gives him permission to lighten up.









My dh's family is rather ruthless with each other. Our daughter is their first grandchild. Once when dd was a baby MIL had her in her arms and for whatever reason dd started to get a quivery lip and watery eyes and was just on the verge of crying. Well, MIL thought that was just the cutest, and proceeded to try to get her to cry more!! Really loud, sing-song voice: "Ohh, look at the pouty _lip!_ Awww, is she going to _cry??_" And she kept it up, trying to get the whole family in on it and here I am standing on the other side of the room, helpless, trying to be respectful, "Oh, uh, please don't do that, she doesn't like that." MIL didn't even hear me, just kept on trying to make my daughter cry, and I finally grew a maternal back bone, swooped in, took dd from her, may have said something righteously pithy and left the house. That was a turning point for me.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Ooh... another thing - I get far more carsick ever since I got pregnant the first time. and there's not the slightest chance I could ride a carnival ride without throwing up. *sigh*


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purple Sage* 
This thread alone was too much for me.









Yeah, its' getting too much for me too. I better unsubscribe because the last thing I need are more images in my head of horrible things being done to children.


----------



## Momma Moo Martin (May 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmommy7-08* 
I can't handle Law and Order SVU, and I used to be addicted to it. Now, it just makes me sick!

Absolutely the same here, newmommy. I wonder now how I used to watch such horrific stories before my LO came into my life...

Also, I can't watch all of those hospital birth shows where the ob/gyn convinces the woman that she and her baby will die if she even thinks about a VBAC or where the baby is ripped out of the momma by c-section or forceps and immediately suctioned. It makes my heart hurt.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

It hasn't affected DH at all, he still watches violent action movies. The other day he was watching Miracle at St. Anna or something like that, and it was awful. The last straw for me was this part:

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

The bad guys gather an entire village in one spot and shoot everyone. A little 2 year old girl crawls over to her dead mommy and is screaming and crying and trying to nurse and a soldier comes over and shoots her.

I stood up and said to DH, "I cannot believe you can watch something like this. It is absolutely disgusting. I don't want this kind of thing in my home ever again," and I left the room. He stopped watching, thank goodness. Now if he wants to watch action-y movies, I let him but I don't watch with him. I just can't handle it, especially if there are children.

I also can't handle hard rock anymore. I used to like Linkin Park a LOT and would have loved Sonata Arctica, a recent band my friend just discovered. But since having Toby, I just don't have ears for harsh metal or anything like that. The hardest rock I can do is Linkin Park's slow songs.


----------



## bnhmama (Nov 28, 2006)

Like many others mentioned, I can't handle sad things or shows/stories about children who are mistreated. I also can't watch those sad, sad abused animal commercials but I never really could anyhow.

Two that stand out to me-
Shortly after ds was born (as in, within that first week) I saw a true life show about MTV about adoption. It was positively excruciating watching the young mama give up her baby and all the emotions she went through. I sobbed uncontrollably. Dh was sleeping at the time. Later, he got up and let me have some sleep but when I woke up he was misty eyed. He had just caught a repeat of the same program.

The other is the movie Dumbo. I have really never liked that movie anyhow. It's pretty awful, if you think about it but oh my. Seeing it after having a baby.







So horrible! It killed me when the baby wanted the mama and she had to stick her trunk out the window to rock him.







It's making me teary eyed just writing it!


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

I can't watch anything at all where something bad happens to the babies/kids or their parents. I just can't anymore. And sometimes, if I watch something mild, i'm crying all the way through it. DH usually can't watch it either. If i'm crying about a movie, he just hugs me.

I was watching one of those medical shows, where a toddler had to have surgery. As soon as they put her to sleep, she coded (respiratory arrest). I was freaking out at the whole situation, and that they showed that. They got her back, and she was only out for maybe 1 minute (seemed like forever). She had a reaction to the anesthesia. I had to turn the channel, but I couldn't turn until I saw that baby sitting up in bed eating popscicles.


----------



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
It hasn't affected DH at all, he still watches violent action movies. The other day he was watching Miracle at St. Anna or something like that, and it was awful. The last straw for me was this part:

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

.

I stood up and said to DH, "I cannot believe you can watch something like this. It is absolutely disgusting. I don't want this kind of thing in my home ever again," and I left the room. He stopped watching, thank goodness. Now if he wants to watch action-y movies, I let him but I don't watch with him. I just can't handle it, especially if there are children.

I also can't handle hard rock anymore. I used to like Linkin Park a LOT and would have loved Sonata Arctica, a recent band my friend just discovered. But since having Toby, I just don't have ears for harsh metal or anything like that. The hardest rock I can do is Linkin Park's slow songs.


OMG. I would have died!!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I never really avoided exposure to bad news until after a certain point in my life. Even while pregnant, I read rather disturbing stuff and saw disturbing movies. At one point, when my child was 18 months old, I hit my breaking point and started having a panic attack after reading an Internet forward. It was actually about the little boy in the UK who was kidnapped by two other boys a number of years ago, and the e-mail described it and said to never forget. I called my sister and cried to her about it, and she said she hit the same breaking point after she went to the funeral for a little boy who was killed who happened to be the same age as her 5th child.

But after my second child was born, in that immediate post partum period, I couldn't deal with anything remotely negative. I just didn't want to, basically, I wanted a period of time where I could just revel in my new baby and not have to admit that bad things existed. The trailer for Texas Chainsaw Massacre was on the tv around then, and I'd rush to turn it off, but just knowing someone would even make a movie like that upset me and pissed me off. Then my husband and nephew and I started watching 24 on dvd and it had so much darn torture in it. At one point I started screaming and plugging my ears. I couldn't get up because I was nursing, and I made my husband turn it off.

I also stopped watching the Sopranos after the episode where Paulie killed his pregnant girlfriend. I barely liked the show, but couldn't tolerate it after that and it really pissed me off that my husband kept watching that piece of trash--that's how I saw it.

Anyway, I'm not that sensitive anymore, but I do try and avoid the negative stuff as much as I can. I find that I'm better off mentally now than I used to be.


----------



## hermionesmum (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried to read Peter Pan to my seven year-old and the innocent beauty of it knocked me sideways in a way it never had as a child.

I've got a lot better about upsetting news items as they've got older; I feel motivated to support children's charities more than anything.

I can vividly remember being pregnant with my first and seeing the news coverage of 9/11 and feeling angry with the world like never before. How DARE it behave like this when I'm about to bring a child into it!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I can't handle any situation where a baby or child is hurt, CIO, or anything damaging like that.

This thread is making me cry, even.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
It hasn't affected DH at all, he still watches violent action movies. The other day he was watching Miracle at St. Anna or something like that, and it was awful. The last straw for me was this part:

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

.

I stood up and said to DH, "I cannot believe you can watch something like this. It is absolutely disgusting. I don't want this kind of thing in my home ever again," and I left the room. He stopped watching, thank goodness. Now if he wants to watch action-y movies, I let him but I don't watch with him. I just can't handle it, especially if there are children.

That is awful. I could not handle that either.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

OP checking back in, and sorry to all the mamas trully upset by this thread. That was not my intention at ALL! I honestly had NO IDEA it would take off the way it did. This whole time I was thinking I was overly sensative and abnormal for being so emotional about certain things. But you wonderful mamas have proven to me that I now belong to a club of compassionate, whole hearted, selfless women, and I am very empowered by that! Thank you!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I even choke up when I read "the giving tree" which was hard when DD went through a phase of wanting to hear it multiple times a day...


----------



## ginadc (Jun 13, 2006)

OMG. I had wanted to watch "Miracle at St. Anna" and had meant to TIVO it. Now, I'm so glad I didn't. It was bad enough to read the spoiler but would have been a million times worse to watch the scene. Thanks for warning me away!


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

STBX loves horror movies. I watched them with him sometimes before we had kids, but after I really couldn't stand it. The last few years I had to finally just refuse to watch them. I think the last straw was when he talked me into watching "The Hills Have Eyes" postpartum. I would get so upset too because he would actually get angry at me for not watching. We had a few arguments when the youngest was a baby because he would watch them when the baby was asleep in his swing in the living room and I was afraid that he could hear the people screaming in his sleep and would get nightmares.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

For me there's what I absolutely can't handle and things I just don't have the time/energy or desire to deal with.

Things I absolutely can't handle since becoming a mother are,
Child predators (not that I 'liked' them before becoming a mom, I just really never gave much thought to the fact that there are so many sickos out there.
Bullies, both child bullies and adult bullies
People who litter, from tossing a coffee cup in the woods to dumping used oil in the ocean. They all suck equally in my books.
Lazy parents, folks who have the resources to do better for their kids but choose not to, keeping their kids in abusive unsafe enviroments.
Reckless/intoxicated/careless/speeding drivers. They make my blood boil, what right do they have to put my family's life at risk?

Things I just don't WANT to deal with/handle/see anymore,
Some TV shows, especially ones about serial killers, sadistic weirdos etc.
Know it all parents.
Slasher type movies.
Old friends who are still into the bar/partying scene
Barbie and other glamour girl type marketing tools

I've noticed that lots of people here, as well as IRL can't watch certain news braodcasts, docs, etc. And please, I'm not meaning to offend anyone AT ALL, I'm simply curious. While these things absolutely sicken me, especially when it's violence or cruelty towards children, I feel I NEED to watch it, to always be aware in the back of my mind that these things happen IRL and part of me being a mom to my own kids is keeping my eyes open to all the other kids in my life (from daycare kids to school friends). Now I don't like how the media feeds off of this stuff, but I do think the truth needs to be out there in plain view. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## InchByInch (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
My dh's family is rather ruthless with each other. Our daughter is their first grandchild. Once when dd was a baby MIL had her in her arms and for whatever reason dd started to get a quivery lip and watery eyes and was just on the verge of crying. Well, MIL thought that was just the cutest, and proceeded to try to get her to cry more!! Really loud, sing-song voice: "Ohh, look at the pouty _lip!_ Awww, is she going to _cry??_" And she kept it up, trying to get the whole family in on it and here I am standing on the other side of the room, helpless, trying to be respectful, "Oh, uh, please don't do that, she doesn't like that." MIL didn't even hear me, just kept on trying to make my daughter cry, and I finally grew a maternal back bone, swooped in, took dd from her, may have said something righteously pithy and left the house. That was a turning point for me.

Good for you, mama! I want to, like, high-five you after reading this!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bnhmama* 
The other is the movie Dumbo. I have really never liked that movie anyhow. It's pretty awful, if you think about it but oh my. Seeing it after having a baby.







So horrible! It killed me when the baby wanted the mama and she had to stick her trunk out the window to rock him.







It's making me teary eyed just writing it!

I watched that movie as a child, and I've always remembered hating it, though I think I suppressed why. Your description of the mama sticking her trunk out to rock Dumbo brought it back to me in a flash. That scene is what upset me so much; I remember weeping and feeling total grief over that. Uggghh!


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I have always been super sensitive (to an embarrassing degree sometimes) and even more so now. Just reading this flippin' thread has me choking up. Anytime I hear about something bad happening to a baby/child, parent, pregnant woman, any movie, story, etc. I well up. I feel like lately all I am hearing about it children with cancer dying, and people abusing children and pregnant women being kidnapped and murdered, and it kills me. Then, there is the rest of the world. The way some people eek out a life with hardly anything. How their babies die in their arms from starvation, easily curable (by our standards) diseases, senseless accidents, killed due to gender???







It just overwhelms me sometimes to where I have to shut things off for a while and revel in the fact that my babies are the absolute joy of my life and I need to be happy for them and happy WITH them and just count my blessings a day at a time. I am a huge "what iffer" and that just gets me nowhere good. Oy.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *childsplay* 
I've noticed that lots of people here, as well as IRL can't watch certain news braodcasts, docs, etc. And please, I'm not meaning to offend anyone AT ALL, I'm simply curious. While these things absolutely sicken me, especially when it's violence or cruelty towards children, I feel I NEED to watch it, to always be aware in the back of my mind that these things happen IRL and part of me being a mom to my own kids is keeping my eyes open to all the other kids in my life (from daycare kids to school friends). Now I don't like how the media feeds off of this stuff, but I do think the truth needs to be out there in plain view. Does anyone else feel this way?

No, I think it makes people (me specifically) way more overprotective than I really need to be. And it depresses me, makes me wonder why on earth I brought children into a world like this. And, for me, I need to see the good parts, the good people do.

I'm not completely out of it, I read the paper, but the headlines are usually enough detail for me.


----------



## zippy_francis (Jan 9, 2008)

In response to your curiosity I will give you my reasons for why I don't want to see horrific news articles. I read/watch news because I like to be an up to date person on what is going on in my world, all aspects. I try to read and watch diverse things so I can get many perspectives and viewpoints. However, when I am trying to read about health care reform or the politics of upcoming elections I don't want to catch a glimpse of a story that says "baby found in box under bed" I mean seriously if I choose to read about the war overseas or about violence against women in Uganda then at least I full well know that I am about to hear or read something terrible and I have the choice whether to proceed. I think in the past coming in contact with horrible atrocities didn't get to me like they do now. The way I look at it is I know things are horrible, I know people can be evil, I don't want all the details though so I can have confirmation that evil happens. For example I don't want to know daily of all our soldiers losing their lives overseas for a war I don't think is right. I honor, appreciate, and respect those who fight for my country. But I know it is terrible over there, in ways I never hope to find out. But I don't need the details to confirm for me that things are bad. I realize that just from my belief that war is not the answer. That is my perspective anyways, I just want to have the option on whether I need further details or information on something that might upset me. And I just personally feel that I am not a niave person, I know there are bad things and I have to protect myself and my family because anything can happen. But watching or reading about horrible things, to me, does not make me a more informed person.


----------



## dyehappy (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

A family's mobile home was flipped over by the flood waters. Mom, holding an infant was clinging to one tree and dad, holding a 2 year old was clinging to another tree. The water ripped the 2 year old from dad's arms and he was swept away and drowned.

I just couldn't quit thinking about that poor dad and how completely destroyed I would have been. It put me in tears every time it was even referred to. I'm teary now.

My husband worked with his father and one of my OBGYN nurses was his grandmother. I have cried so many tears for their family, its absolutely heartbreaking.

BACK ON TOPIC: I'm the same way with movies. I used to LOVE horror movies, but when DD1 came along I had to give them up. Finally, about 10 years later, I started watching them again and along came DS and DD2, now I'm back to square one -- if I watch them, I can't sleep for nights.

I can still watch/read sad stories about children/families, but I will just sit and cry and cry.

Oh and rollercoasters - I used to LOVE LOVE LOVE them so much, but now, even the thought of them freaks me out. I will probably try and overcome this fear sooner rather than later though because DD14 really loves them too and I would hate to miss out on good times with her.

Speaking of DD14, I get really choked up when she does something sweet for her baby siblings without knowing I'm watching, or when she makes a smart decision and I can tell she followed her intuition. I think that its so amazing that we've come so far. Sometimes, its overwhelming how much I love my children - I can't stop the tears. Of course, she thinks I've lost my mind.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dyehappy* 
BACK ON TOPIC: I'm the same way with movies. I used to LOVE horror movies, but when DD1 came along I had to give them up. Finally, about 10 years later, I started watching them again and along came DS and DD2, now I'm back to square one -- if I watch them, I can't sleep for nights.

I can still watch/read sad stories about children/families, *but I will just sit and cry and cry*.
*
Oh and rollercoasters* - I used to LOVE LOVE LOVE them so much, but now, even the thought of them freaks me out. I will probably try and overcome this fear sooner rather than later though because DD14 really loves them too and I would hate to miss out on good times with her.

heh. i totally thought i'd be unique but i can't do roller coasters anymore either. and i cry rivers when i hear of sad things happening. it's like having kids cemented the fact that everything that happens to someone is happening to someone's baby.









no more horror movies/books/stories none of it.

oh, and i also can't swim anymore because i get motion sickness now. i used to be on the varsity swim team!!!


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't handle people without kids giving parenting advice.

Can. Not. Handle. It.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

you know what i find interesting...

is that when my dd was an infant/toddler i didnt have the stomach to deal with a lot of what you all write.

however as she grows older i go back to my old self. i could watch 'born into brothels' without much emotional angst.

however the big change is how i take life more seriously now. how i make sure i am doing the right thing and setting a good example for dd (most of the time). my morality sense has hit sky high after becoming a mom. i do not do things which i wouldnt have had second thougths about earlier.


----------



## Tee25 (Dec 6, 2008)

2 things come to mind for me:

Not to start a debate, but for me, when I was doing vaccination research, I came across a youtube video of a baby being vaccinated with 5 shots at a time, while being held down on a table and crying as soon as he was stuck with each needle. Again, for me, I just couldn't handle it and had to turn the video off half way thru.

The second thing is when I watch stories on TV or see IRL parents with disabled children, I have the greatest amount of compassion for what they must have been through and are going through and the challenges they face. Way more than ever before when I had a child.


----------



## Icehockey18 (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't watch anything sad/scary/suspensful anymore either! I used to LOVE House and Law and Order, but I haven't been able to watch more that ten minutes of either since ds was born. I couldn't read the GA story... Just thinking about reading a sad story made me teary!!!


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't handle certain reality tv shows anymore like the Real Housewives franchise. I used to LOVE it but now I can't stand to watch the women be so catty and mean to eac other. I also no longer watch the news. Real life stories about crimes that have been committed against children make me cry.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Well apparently I cannot handle watching people humiliate children, it makes me cry.

I also cannot handle seeing a newborn crying without being attended to, I just want to pick'em up and cuddle.

I cannot stomach news stories of parents who have abused/killed their kids. Too much.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

The same stuff still gets me (makes me cry, makes me scared, etc) as always, but now that I have to get up at night with the kids, I have to be really careful about watching creepy supernatural-type horror movies, especially if they involve creepy children. They scare me enough to make me not want to get up at night and walk through the house. They always did, but I can't exactly ignore my kids if they need me now.


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

I didn't read the whole thread, but I can NOT stand people putting their baby in the carrier under the table.......









That is a person, you know!!!

I hate hate hate hate it. The baby is there, being ignored, having to look at everyone's feet, generally being very sweet, so he is cooing and gurgling, hoping someone will interact with him....

Makes me so sad and frustrated


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairejour* 
I didn't read the whole thread, but I can NOT stand people putting their baby in the carrier under the table.......









That is a person, you know!!!

I hate hate hate hate it. The baby is there, being ignored, having to look at everyone's feet, generally being very sweet, so he is cooing and gurgling, hoping someone will interact with him....

Makes me so sad and frustrated










I was at a bridal shower when I was pregnant with DS2. I left DS1 with my mother, as I assumed, since it was a Bridal shower, that it was adults only. One of the Bridesmaids, and the grooms sister, had her 1 month old son there. As she and the rest of her table got up to get their food, she just left the baby in the carrier, on the floor of the GARAGE where the shower was being held, all by himself! I so badly wanted to go pick that baby up and just cuddle him. I almost started crying right there on the spot!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

I have a lot more trouble now with the vast majority of current events.

I still pay attention, but I am much more aware of what it must mean for families with children to be living in the midst of conflict. There are so many families torn apart by conflict and political forces much larger than they are.

I have serious trouble with stories in which mothers and babies are separated (e.g., women who are incarcerated, give birth in shackles and/or are not allowed to hold their newborns.)

And I can no longer handle shows like CSI.


----------



## Bluebird9 (Aug 5, 2008)

v


----------



## guestmama9971 (May 11, 2009)

S


----------

